# gaming the system (figuring out the black box)



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

starting a thread for things that reveal some of the algorithms behind the car.

Yesterday, I noticed the following while driving in the rain, and confirmed it today in dry bright sunshine.

If you are in Navigate on AP (single blue line), and put the wipers on manual setting 3 or higher, NoAP will shut off and return you to AP (two blue lines) with a message that weather conditions prevent NoAP from running *regardless of weather conditions*. So if you need to wipe off a bug or just want the wipers to be a smidgen faster than auto, you can't have NoAP.

interesting. I have had the NoAP shut off for weather before, I wonder if it really was weather or just my wiper setting. I always thought that the weather conditions were somehow detected by the car, not the wiper settings.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> interesting. I have had the NoAP shut off for weather before, I wonder if it really was weather or just my wiper setting. I always thought that the weather conditions were somehow detected by the car, not the wiper settings.


The weather conditions are detected by the car the best they can, but they are likely smart enough to know that they may not be 100% perfect every time and they know that if someone has overridden the wipers to be on high for a while, then maybe they've not detected perfectly and they override based on your input that it is throwing it off.

I'll have to try this as I've not overridden the wipers in a while and definitely not on NOA. More rain on Wednesday, will have to try to remember and test.


----------

